# تبسيط اللغة الإنجليزية للمبتدئين



## مهااب محمد (2 يونيو 2012)

تبسيط اللغة الإنجليزية للمبتدئين






السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هالموضوع صراحة مرة حلو...
وانصحكم بحفظ الصفحة قبل ماتدوخ رؤسكم لانه كورس مكثف بقوه...
و بحاول أنقله كله علشان خاطر اللي يبون يتعلمونEnglish
سوف أقوم إن شاء الله بوضع سلسلة لقواعد اللغة الإنجليزية وفضلت أن أبتدأ من ابسط الأمور تدريجا إلى الأصعب


الدرس الأول : تركيب الجملة في اللغة الإنجليزية 



الجملة في اللغة الإنجليزية كما هو معروف تتكون من ثلاث أشياء رئيسية : 



Subject ...الفاعل 


Verb ..الفعل 


Object المفعول به 




والكثير من الطلبة والطالبات يخطئن في هذا التركيب الذي لايتغير فهو قاعدة ثابتة 
مثال على ذلك : 



They study geography ,,,,,,,,هم يدرسون الجغرافيا 




They ......Subject


study....Verb



geography...Object 


إذا إتبعنا الترتيب الصحيح 
أولا ..S


ثانيا ..V


ثالثا ....O 


الكثيرون يخطؤون ويرتبوا الجملة حسب القواعد العربية 


فيقولون مثلا: 



Study they geography 


إذا من الخطأ أن نبدأ بالفعل في اللغة الإنجليزية كما في العربي 


فكل لغة لها قواعدها الخاصة بها ..


والجملة في اللغة الإنجليزية تحتم وضع الفاعل أولا ثم الفعل ثم المفعول به ..
















تابعونا للمزيد من الدروس الاخرى والشرح






وفى النهاية اتمنى ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم ​


----------

